# My 1982 Miyatas...



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

A TEAM and PRO both from 1982. The PRO has a full 6 speed Dura Ace AX group except for the seatpost. The TEAM has a full 6 speed Dura Ace EX group. Both have wheels built up using silver Mavic CXP 33s with AX and EX hubs. Even though I do have the original brake levers, I used modern Shimano SLR on the TEAM and a pair of vintage AGC 251s on the PRO. Much better than the originals for stopping.

*1982 Miyata TEAM*































































































































My brother's 1982 TEAM...

Same as mine only I used black Mavic Open Pro rims on his.










Still want a 1984 TEAM SL, '82-83 AERO and '85 TEAM Pista. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very sweet....

Are the frames original or re-sprayed?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very Nice*

You buy them new or acquire them more recently?


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*All three with original paint and decals...*

and all in excellent condition. The '82 PRO I bought new originally in 1983 as a frameset and was built with a mixture of 600EX and Suntour Superbe. It then was converted to Ultegra 9 speed a while back and I just finished having it built up with DA AX last week. I plan to keep it this way from now on.

The TEAM I got off eBay this past year as a frameset. Back in the day, I wanted the TEAM but couldn't afford in so I got the PRO instead. I was in high school and used summer job money to buy it. My brother bought the TEAM at the time but sold his for money for college. I found the frame in '06 and collected the DA EX parts and built it up and gave it to him on his birthday in 2007. Now I just need to get all of them together for a group picture... once I get my TEAM SL and AERO.  




Dave Hickey said:


> Very sweet....
> 
> Are the frames original or re-sprayed?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

schweet. those thing were the shizzle back in the day. 

I remember the Koga Miyata team in Europe used to put out these gorgeous large format full color calendars. I have one of their prints hanging on my office wall now.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm seeing double.


----------



## ga_mueller (Nov 10, 2005)

Now seeing triple. 82 w/original mix of of AX/EX


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Those brakes on the last photo are NUTS...tell me more about those!


----------



## ga_mueller (Nov 10, 2005)

1982 Shimano catalog


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

aren't those the brakes that LA used on his TT bikes for many years? 

man I dig those AX cranks/pedals. always thought they were cool.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> aren't those the brakes that LA used on his TT bikes for many years?
> 
> man I dig those AX cranks/pedals. always thought they were cool.



yep..he sure did... I have the Shimano 600 version


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Man talk about bike pr0n... bearskin rug? 

And a bottle of Courvoisier is lurking nearby, I bet. You heartbreaker, you.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Grrrrrrrrr. The ladies man has nothing on me


----------



## ga_mueller (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe I should hit LA up for some new AX brake shoes. Mine are like rocks....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ga_mueller said:


> Maybe I should hit LA up for some new AX brake shoes. Mine are like rocks....


I have two of the metal inserts that the cable attaches to.... They are NOS DA AX... I thought they were the same as the ones on my 600 but they are a different shape...If you want them, let me know


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ga_mueller said:


> Maybe I should hit LA up for some new AX brake shoes. Mine are like rocks....


yeah... I don't think they were all that great when brand new.

add "brakes" to the list of things that really have improved since the old days.


----------



## ga_mueller (Nov 10, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> yeah... I don't think they were all that great when brand new.


I believe you are correct, as the ad copy I posted above touts the benefits of the AX brakes "speed control" capabilities... a dead giveaway they are probably crappy stoppers, even with new pads...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*1982 Miyata PRO...*

I've added some detailed photos to the original post and in this new post...

*1982 Miyata PRO*


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> yeah... I don't think they were all that great when brand new.
> 
> add "brakes" to the list of things that really have improved since the old days.


Actually, as long as the rubber pads have not hardened, they stop very well.


----------



## ga_mueller (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice. I do need an AX aero bottle and holder for mine.


----------



## ga_mueller (Nov 10, 2005)

Do you have a source of non-hardened AX/EX pads? I've been unable to find anything other than NOS pads, which I assume are like rocks (as are the ones on my bike).


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*No, the last pair I had were used on this restoration.*



ga_mueller said:


> Do you have a source of non-hardened AX/EX pads? I've been unable to find anything other than NOS pads, which I assume are like rocks (as are the ones on my bike).


I'll check around with my sources and see if they have any good sets.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

I saw a Miyata Team track bike from that era at the Boulder Velodrome last night. "W" cutout in the lugs and all. The paint was original but beat up, and it had a crappy aluminum fork on it from the 80's. 

I pointed it out to my son, who now rides the Koga Miyata I bought in Holland in 1984. It is like the one you have that is mostly EX but with AX crank and pedals. It has inserts in the crank now for normal pedal threads. Those were nice platform pedals though. Gold medal at the '84 Olympics! 

It came with sew ups on those beautiful Dura Ace hubs with the very exotic for the day 6-speed freehub. Speaking of brakes, the EX sidepulls are as stout as any I've ever used. Those babies are stiff. 


Unfortunately, mine has been repainted, and has a dent in the top tube, but it still rides nice.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> I saw a Miyata Team track bike from that era at the Boulder Velodrome last night. "W" cutout in the lugs and all. The paint was original but beat up, and it had a crappy aluminum fork on it from the 80's.
> 
> I pointed it out to my son, who now rides the Koga Miyata I bought in Holland in 1984. It is like the one you have that is mostly EX but with AX crank and pedals. It has inserts in the crank now for normal pedal threads. Those were nice platform pedals though. Gold medal at the '84 Olympics!
> 
> ...


Yes, I am on the lookout for a Miyata Team track bike but one that is in excellent condition so I might be looking for awhile. I grew up with Miyatas; the 1982 Miyata Pro above was the first bike I ever purchased when I was 15. So I have an emotional attachment to the brand even if they aren't the "bees knees" like the Italian bikes from that era.

My PRO was built up originally with Shimano 600EX. I bought it as a frameset and couldn't afford the Dura Ace components at the time. In fact, I wanted the Team originally but couldn't afford that as well. I barely had enough money from my summer job to purchase the frameset, 600EX components, Marresi shoes and cycling clothes. I didn't wear a helmet back then. :thumbsup: So when I found the Miyata TEAM frame last year, I decided to build it up as it was intended; with the Dura Ace EX components and then decided to "up-grade" my original Miyata PRO with Dura Ace AX. I had converted the PRO in the mid 90s to full Ultegra 9 speed.

My bike originally had sewups as well. In fact, if you look at the picture of the seat tube from behind, you will see a sticker that I placed on it back in the day. Pneudan was the brand of tires that I used back then. I decided to just leave the sticker on the frame during the restoration as a momento. Whatever happened to Pneudan tires by the way? Does anyone know? I built up the current wheels with modern Mavic CXP 33 rims and vintage NOS DA AX hubs. I did the same on the TEAM but used DA EX hubs. I agree, the DA EX brakes are very stout. They do their job much better than the AX brakes, that is for sure.

About the Koga Miyata that your son now rides, was it made in Japan and shipped to Holland or built there? I am afraid that I am very ignorant when it comes to the Koga Miyatas. What model was it equavalent to, TEAM or PRO or something in between? It had to be one of their higher end models if it was built up with DA. Anything different between my frames and yours? Would really like to see pictures of it.

I finally finished the both builds right after Christmas and managed to take them out for a few rides and they both rode great. Very comfortable rides and definitely not something you will likely come across out on the road. When I say I finished both builds, I mean that a local bike shop built them up for meNow to get my "new" Pinarello built up with Campy C-Record... I can't wait!

Best,

James D.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Koga Miyata*

My Koga Miyata is identical to your Miyata Team. In Holland, some Kogas were Dutch built and others were Japanese Miyatas, like yours. The original paint on my Koga was the same color as yours, but the headtube was not gold. The decals were the same gold color and same font, but they said "Koga Miayta" intead of "Miyata Team".

It is still one of the nicest riding bikes I've ever ridden. Unfortunately, I crashed it in a race once and the bars put a nice dent in the top tube. This was after it was stolen out of my house (my living room, not my garage!) and recovered with major paint damage. That is why I had it repainted. 

My son rides it now. It has a great patina....


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> My Koga Miyata is identical to your Miyata Team. In Holland, some Kogas were Dutch built and others were Japanese Miyatas, like yours. The original paint on my Koga was the same color as yours, but the headtube was not gold. The decals were the same gold color and same font, but they said "Koga Miayta" intead of "Miyata Team".
> 
> It is still one of the nicest riding bikes I've ever ridden. Unfortunately, I crashed it in a race once and the bars put a nice dent in the top tube. This was after it was stolen out of my house (my living room, not my garage!) and recovered with major paint damage. That is why I had it repainted.
> 
> My son rides it now. It has a great patina....


Thank you for the Koga Miyata info. I keep seeing more and more of them on eBay lately, even the vintage examples. I would love to add one to my collection but I think I have hit my limit with those last Pinarello and Miyatas I just bought. At least I am running low on ceiling space and those new bikes are not even in the picture! Then there are the Raleigh Super Course and Tommasin built Quattro Assi frames...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I like that picture...nice collection


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Funny, how my wife doesn't mind if I clutter...*



Dave Hickey said:


> I like that picture...nice collection


the ceiling with old bikes. :thumbsup: Just keep them out of the kitchen, that's all that she asks.


----------



## cyclosportiv (Jan 9, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> My Koga Miyata is identical to your Miyata Team. In Holland, some Kogas were Dutch built and others were Japanese Miyatas, like yours. The original paint on my Koga was the same color as yours, but the headtube was not gold. The decals were the same gold color and same font, but they said "Koga Miayta" intead of "Miyata Team".
> 
> It is still one of the nicest riding bikes I've ever ridden. Unfortunately, I crashed it in a race once and the bars put a nice dent in the top tube. This was after it was stolen out of my house (my living room, not my garage!) and recovered with major paint damage. That is why I had it repainted.
> 
> My son rides it now. It has a great patina....


Hi there,
the TEAM MIYATA looks similar to the KOGA MIYATA FULL PRO as the PRO MIYATA is similar to KOGA MIYATA PRORACER. KOGA only assembled the bikes in the Netherlands, frames where built in Japan. Specs might be different because of different marketplaces and importeurs.

Maybe interesting for you:
http://www.koga.com/de/downloads.asp?main=5&sub=1&page=7

http://www.miyatacatalogs.com/

http://cgi.ebay.de/KOGA-MIYATA-Proracer-Dura-Ace-NJS-roadbike-Rennrad-VGC_W0QQitemZ270351760460QQihZ017QQcategoryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cyclosportiv


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Very clean Miyatas, fine examples. :thumbsup: 

I have some old school 600 stuff left over from my Ciocc build.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

cyclosportiv said:


> Hi there,
> the TEAM MIYATA looks similar to the KOGA MIYATA FULL PRO as the PRO MIYATA is similar to KOGA MIYATA PRORACER. KOGA only assembled the bikes in the Netherlands, frames where built in Japan. Specs might be different because of different marketplaces and importeurs.
> 
> Maybe interesting for you:
> ...


Thank you for that great information on those links! Excellent! Is that your bike for sale? I would seriously consider buying it if I could understand the buying and shipping process!

Best,

James


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

j-dogg said:


> Very clean Miyatas, fine examples. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have some old school 600 stuff left over from my Ciocc build.


Thanks!


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1983-Team-Miyat...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just thought you guys might like to know.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*I've already got two...*



Jimi_Lee said:


> https://cgi.ebay.com/1983-Team-Miya...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Just thought you guys might like to know.






























... but would like a Koga Miyata to keep them company. :thumbsup: 

Best,

James D.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Is this what you Koga-Miyata looked like?*



honkinunit said:


> My Koga Miyata is identical to your Miyata Team. In Holland, some Kogas were Dutch built and others were Japanese Miyatas, like yours. The original paint on my Koga was the same color as yours, but the headtube was not gold. The decals were the same gold color and same font, but they said "Koga Miayta" intead of "Miyata Team".
> 
> It is still one of the nicest riding bikes I've ever ridden. Unfortunately, I crashed it in a race once and the bars put a nice dent in the top tube. This was after it was stolen out of my house (my living room, not my garage!) and recovered with major paint damage. That is why I had it repainted.
> 
> My son rides it now. It has a great patina....


This is a 1981 Koga-Miyata PRORACER. It is a full Dura Ace EX bike that utilizes the same USA sold 1982 Miyata TEAM frame and the aero fork from the 1982 Miyata PRO. Or an easier way to look at it, the 1982 USA Miyata Team used this frame with a conventional fork and the 1982 Miyata PRO used this aero fork on a slightly different frame.





















































This one is Japanese built and the Dura Ace components date to 1980. It will be joining my stable of Miyatas along with the 1991 Miyata TEAM that I will be building up in a few days.

Best,

James D.


----------

